
The era of 1TB microSD cards has begun - segfaultbuserr
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/25/1tb-microsd-cards-western-digital-micron/
======
nerpderp82
There is roughly 2k hours of lecture in a 4 year degree (15 credit hours * 11
weeks * 3 quarters * 4 years) ~> 1980 hrs. At high quality 500MB/hr this is
990GB. This is worst case, so a 1TB memory card has _more_ than enough space
to store the lecture portion and possibly extra tutorials for a 4 year degree.

These cards will be less than $50 in 3 years.

~~~
tracker1
I have _SERIOUS_ doubts as to your price projections. Even _IF_ it somehow
magically becomes less expensive to actually produce, and completely recoup
investment costs for design/production/test in 3 years, it's still subject to
economics. Meaning if most people are willing to pay hundreds, it will cost
hundreds.

~~~
nerpderp82
256GB is currently $50. Getting to 1TB @ $50 in 3 years seems inline with
historical rates.

~~~
ksec
You are asking for a 4x drop in GB/ Prices in 3 years. How is that inline with
_any_ historical rate. And completely ignored the fact that we got 256GB to
this price point was a recent avalanche in NAND prices.

Cheapest 512 GB Cost ~$100, 1TB being top dog, lower yield is RSP ~$400. I
would be surprised if these MicroSD were sub $100 in 3 years time.

------
faebi
I am always surprised how small the microSD cards are. It gets even more
extreme when you have a 10 year old harddisk next to it. At the same time it
can hold most of my data.

------
maguirre
I had never used SD cards as much as I have used them since working with RPis,
at the same time I have never felt less sure about their reliability. I don't
think I feel comfortable using them as a secondary storage in my laptop. Does
anyone else share this reliability concern?

~~~
zamadatix
As a cheap primary boot device on a low end computer which experiences
frequent power loss, has a horrible power supply, and is commonly overclocked
too much no, I'm not really comfortable it'll be reliable. As a high cost
secondary storage device on a laptop or in a camera yes, it's pretty darn
reliable.

